# Seguimento Interior Norte e Centro - Setembro 2019



## SpiderVV (1 Set 2019 às 00:02)

*Aviso MeteoPT.com*
As observações e os dados meteorológicos registados neste tópico são apenas de consulta e dizem respeito a situações observadas por membros do Fórum MeteoPT.com, não estando oficialmente validadas.
Os dados aqui publicados são da exclusiva responsabilidade de quem os publica; para dados oficiais consulte os produtos do Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera.


----------



## Manmarlopes (1 Set 2019 às 07:17)

Bom dia, tal como ontem nevoeiro e 13,9°C
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (1 Set 2019 às 15:40)

Boas vira o mês e o disco continua a tocar a mesma música ...nunca mais chove ,abafado  com nuvens altas,com 33.6ºC e vento quente .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (1 Set 2019 às 17:38)

Boas...mais limpo e continua ,com vento quente  e 33.3ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (1 Set 2019 às 20:26)

Boas...ambiente ainda ,algum vento de WNW pouco fresco ,com 28.2ºC.


----------



## ricardop120 (1 Set 2019 às 21:13)

Boas

Por aqui o fim de semana foi de ceu limpo com neblina ate ao meio da manha de sábado.
Atualmente esta o céu limpo e estao uns agradáveis 20.7°C e 69%HR


----------



## Manmarlopes (1 Set 2019 às 21:49)

Boa noite, ambiente calmo com algumas nuvens altas 18,5°C com máxima de 31,8°C.

Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (1 Set 2019 às 23:15)

Boas...ligeira brisa ,com 24.5ºC .

Dados de hoje 18.5ºC / 34.5ºC .


----------



## Manmarlopes (2 Set 2019 às 07:40)

Bom dia, hoje sem nevoeiro com 11,2°C

Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## Amedeo (2 Set 2019 às 10:12)

Bom dia.  Sou italiano e, a partir de quarta-feira, estarei em Tomar por 6 meses em Erasmus, porque sou estudante de engenharia civil.  Eu amo meteorologia.  Gostaria de ter algumas informações sobre o clima de Tomar e de toda a região central do norte de Portugal. Atualmente, acompanho todas as estações meteorológicas de Portugal e algumas temperaturas mínimas são realmente muito baixas.  Gosto muito da neve, mas sei que é muito raro em Portugal em baixas altitudes.Eu também segui o verão e você tem um clima de sonho, sou do sul da Itália e aqui o verão foi muito quente, com temperaturas próximas a 40 acima de tudo  em julho, porque houve depressões nas ilhas dos Açores.  Na próxima semana estará muito quente, o GFS espera temperaturas de 850 hpa de 20 a 22 graus.  Espero que você possa me dar informações sobre o clima.  Desculpe pelo meu português, estou usando o google tradutor.  obrigado


----------



## ALBIMETEO (2 Set 2019 às 12:29)

Boas...mais uma semana de terror ...nunca mais me vejo livre  do gajo ,nunca mais chove ,com 29.3ºC e sol doentio .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (2 Set 2019 às 15:25)

Boas ...inferno ,com 33.0ºC e sol doentio .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (2 Set 2019 às 18:36)

Boas ...tudo igual ,e não se vê melhoras nos próximos dias ,com 33.8ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (2 Set 2019 às 20:31)

Amedeo disse:


> Bom dia.  Sou italiano e, a partir de quarta-feira, estarei em Tomar por 6 meses em Erasmus, porque sou estudante de engenharia civil.  Eu amo meteorologia.  Gostaria de ter algumas informações sobre o clima de Tomar e de toda a região central do norte de Portugal. Atualmente, acompanho todas as estações meteorológicas de Portugal e algumas temperaturas mínimas são realmente muito baixas.  Gosto muito da neve, mas sei que é muito raro em Portugal em baixas altitudes.Eu também segui o verão e você tem um clima de sonho, sou do sul da Itália e aqui o verão foi muito quente, com temperaturas próximas a 40 acima de tudo  em julho, porque houve depressões nas ilhas dos Açores.  Na próxima semana estará muito quente, o GFS espera temperaturas de 850 hpa de 20 a 22 graus.  Espero que você possa me dar informações sobre o clima.  Desculpe pelo meu português, estou usando o google tradutor.  obrigado


Boa noite,
O Vale do Tejo é das regiões mais quentes do país, e Tomar pertence a essa região.  Aliás, Tomar registou temperaturas bem altas este ano, como 40°C ou próximo de 40.  Felizmente, este ano esteve nos valores normais, mas outros anos (como 2016 ou 2017) foram bem quentes e muito pouco chuvosos.

Não tenho dados de Tomar, mas tenho de Santarém:

Temperaturas (máxima/média/mínima) - em graus Celsius:
Janeiro - 14/10/5
Fevereiro - 16/11/6
Março - 18/13/7
Abril - 20/14/9
Maio - 22/17/11
Junho - 27/20/13
Julho - 30/23/15
Agosto - 30/23/15
Setembro - 28/21/14
Outubro - 23/17/12
Novembro - 18/13/8
Dezembro - 15/11/7

Precipitação média (mm):
Janeiro - 93
Fevereiro - 79
Março - 50
Abril - 66
Maio - 56
Junho - 23
Julho - 7
Agosto - 6
Setembro - 36
Outubro - 84
Novembro - 92
Dezembro - 104

_Os dados estão aproximados às unidades. _

Mais dados sobre as capitais de distrito/Região Autónoma podem ser consultados aqui:
https://www.ipma.pt/pt/oclima/normais.clima/

Outros dados pormenorizados, mas em mapa:
http://portaldoclima.pt/pt/

Espero ter ajudado!


----------



## ALBIMETEO (2 Set 2019 às 20:44)

Boas ...hoje ainda muito ar quente ,nem uma aragem a correr ,com 29.8ºC .


----------



## ricardop120 (2 Set 2019 às 21:04)

Boas

Por aqui a noite passada foi de vendaval o vento moderado com rajadas entre as 2h e as 8h mais ou menos.
O dia foi quente com céu limpo. Minima de 16.4°C e máxima de 31.4°C
Atualmente sem alterações ainda quente com 27.2°C e 45%HR


----------



## ricardop120 (2 Set 2019 às 21:06)

Boas

Por aqui a noite passada foi de vendaval entre as 2h e as 8h mais ou menos. 
O dia foi quente com céu limpo. Minima de 16.4°C e máxima de 31.4°C 
Atualmente sem alterações ainda quente .com 27.2°C e 45%HR


----------



## Manmarlopes (2 Set 2019 às 21:23)

Boa noite, ainda com 27°C  máxima de 
35,6°C e mínima de 10,3°C.

Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (2 Set 2019 às 22:06)

Boas  ...hoje é daquelas noites,tudo fechado e ac ligado e deixa-te estar quieto ...que é para não ,esta bom lá fora ,ar quente e vento fraco,com 28.8ºC.

Dados de hoje 19.3ºC / 34.1ºC .


----------



## dahon (2 Set 2019 às 23:00)

Esta noite vai ser chata, neste momento 25ºC com 39%HR e o vento de leste já começa a dar sinal depois de umas horas de acalmia.


----------



## Manmarlopes (3 Set 2019 às 07:40)

Bom dia,12,6°C com sol e céu limpo

Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (3 Set 2019 às 11:04)

Boas...noite tropical ...mais um dia de inferno ,nunca mais me vejo livre deste gajo ,nunca mais chove ,com 29.4ºC...vêm bruto .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (3 Set 2019 às 14:19)

Boas...tarde ... inferno ,com 34.2ºC e sol doentio .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (3 Set 2019 às 16:22)

Boas ...inferno ,com 35.7ºC e ar quente .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (3 Set 2019 às 18:40)

Boas ...só bafo quente nesta tarde de inferno ,com 34.7ºC .


----------



## ricardop120 (3 Set 2019 às 20:34)

Boas 
Noite e dia quentes por estes lados, o vento esteve fraco de leste durante a madrugada, mas nada a ver com a noite anterior... 
Atualmente ceu limpo sem vento e com 26.6°C e 42%HR


----------



## ricardop120 (3 Set 2019 às 20:35)

Esqueci de por as temperaturas 
Máximo de 34.2°C e minima de 20.2°C


----------



## ALBIMETEO (3 Set 2019 às 21:11)

Boas ...ar quente a circular ,o bafo lá fora ainda é grande ,com 29.8ºC...tudo fechado e vai de Ac ligado.

Dados de hoje 21.5ºC / 36.0ºC .


----------



## Manmarlopes (3 Set 2019 às 21:57)

Boa noite, 21,5°C com muito calor durante todo o dia, máxima de 37,6°C e mínima de 12,5°C

Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## magnusson73 (3 Set 2019 às 22:06)

Boa noite, Covilhã 27.2°c, desde 26/8 dias praticamente idênticos com céu praticamente limpo ,na estacao do aeródromo temperaturas máximas entre 30°c e 35°c e mínimas entre 15°C e 18°c.

Temperaturas:
Na cidade 610 mt (auriol)
Atual 27.2°c
Min 18.4°c
Max 30.1°c 

Estação do aeródromo 482 mt (ipma)até às 21h com 28.7°c a essa hora .
Min horária 18°c às 8h
Max horária 34.4°c às 17h

Imagens tiradas a meio da manhã de domingo altura com mais nebulosidade desta semana.









Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (4 Set 2019 às 08:50)

Boas ...mais uma noite tropical ,mais um dia de inferno ,nunca mais chove ,com 26.8ºC .


----------



## ricardop120 (4 Set 2019 às 20:52)

boas
Dia igual ao de ontem quente com céu limpo, com algum vento depois do meio da tarde, que fez baixar a temperatura um bocadinho. 
a mínima foi fresquinha de 16.0ºC e a maxima de 35.3ºC
atualmente sem alterações não há vento  e estão 24.7ºC e 44% HR


----------



## ALBIMETEO (4 Set 2019 às 21:11)

Boas...mais um dia inferno ,hoje a volta foi até Coimbra ,bem melhor ambiente por lá ,parece vir por ai melhores dias ...não serão muitos ,hoje parece haver brisa,já vai correndo com ar quente de casa,quando cheguei a casa parecia uma sauna,com 26.3ºC...mínima da noite passada 24.3ºC.


----------



## Manmarlopes (4 Set 2019 às 21:45)

Boa noite, mais um dia quente com máxima de 35,3°C e mínima de 11,6°C. Por agora 19,9°C.

Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## SpiderVV (4 Set 2019 às 21:59)

Previsão de lestada medonha para Viseu, visto que falamos de vento médio...


----------



## magnusson73 (4 Set 2019 às 22:31)

Boa noite, Covilhã 26.1°c, outro dia de céu limpo e vento fraco.

Temperaturas:
Na cidade 610 mt (auriol)
Atual 26.1°c
Min 21°c
Max 31.9°c 

Estação do aeródromo 482 mt (ipma)até às 21h com 24.4°c a essa hora .
Min horária 15.1°c às 7h
Max horária 34.6°c às 15h





Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (5 Set 2019 às 08:21)

Boas...mais um dia que vai ser  e a contribuir para a secura total ,noite bem arejada e continua ,nunca mais chove ,com 20.1ºC e céu limpo.

Dados de ontem 23.0ºC / 36.1ºC .


----------



## magnusson73 (5 Set 2019 às 08:45)

Bom dia, Covilhã 21.3°c, céu limpo com vento moderado desde as 4h.

Temperaturas:
Na cidade 610 mt (auriol)
Atual 21.3°c
Min 20°c
Max 25.3°c 

Estação do aeródromo 482 mt (ipma)até às 8h com 19.7°c a essa hora .
Min horária 19.7°c às 7h
Max horária 23.6°c às 2h








Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## dahon (5 Set 2019 às 09:38)

SpiderVV disse:


> Previsão de lestada medonha para Viseu, visto que falamos de vento médio...


É de tal forma medonha que já há cortes no fornecimento de electricidade.


----------



## Nickname (5 Set 2019 às 10:01)

É cada rajada!!!
Muitas cadeiras de plástico de esplanadas espalhadas pelas ruas!
De noite acordei várias vezes com a ventania, por vezes até parecia chuva.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (5 Set 2019 às 10:03)

dahon disse:


> É de tal forma medonha que já há cortes no fornecimento de electricidade.



Esta estação por exemplo já registou uma rajada de 76.7km´h  https://www.wunderground.com/dashboard/pws/IVISEUVI6


----------



## ClaudiaRM (5 Set 2019 às 11:39)

Ventania toda a noite.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (5 Set 2019 às 15:35)

Boas...manhã bem arejada,até sabia bem para quem andou pelas ruas mais apertadas da cidade ,a partir das 12h o sol começou a ficar doentio ,tarde já quente  e mais escondido por casa ,com 32.2ºC na rua .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (5 Set 2019 às 20:38)

Boas…vento de N já presente e seco,ainda nos 26.8ºC .


----------



## ricardop120 (5 Set 2019 às 21:22)

Boas 
Madrugada de ventania, esteve forte com algumas rajadas. 
De dia céu limpo e o vento acalmou da parte da tarde. 
Minima de 19.2°C e máxima de 30.1°C 
Atualmente vento a ganhar força de novo, ceu limpo e 25.3°C e 20%HR


----------



## ALBIMETEO (5 Set 2019 às 22:18)

Boas...boa noite para arejar a casa ,por casa ,lá fora 24.2ºC.

Dados de hoje 19.5ºC / 32.7ºC .


----------



## ricardop120 (6 Set 2019 às 01:20)

Vento doido outra vez... estao 18.2°C


----------



## Manmarlopes (6 Set 2019 às 07:40)

Bom dia, boa inversão térmica neste momento 8,2°C. Ontem muito vento com máxima de 33,5°C.

Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## Nickname (6 Set 2019 às 08:04)

*13.8ºC*, céu limpo
Mais uma noite e manhã ventosas, com rajadas até aos 60/70 km/h


----------



## Nickname (6 Set 2019 às 11:01)

Entretanto já acalmou o vento, e a temperatura segue nos *20.7ºC
*
Consequências do vento das últimas noites


----------



## Dan (6 Set 2019 às 11:28)

Céu limpo e 15,8ºC. O vento a não deixar subir a temperatura por aqui. Mínima de 10ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (6 Set 2019 às 12:37)

Boas ...mais uma noite bem arejada e salvou ambiente pela casa...bem melhor ,vento continua  e a por algum travão na temperatura ,nunca mais chove ,com 25.7ºC...muito bom.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (6 Set 2019 às 14:45)

Boas ...tarde...já começa a aquecer ,hoje mais brando ,mas sol maluco ,com 28.9ºC e o vento mais fraco.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (6 Set 2019 às 18:33)

Boas ...hoje a temperatura estabilizou toda a tarde na casa dos trinta ,com o sol maluco ,com 29.8ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## ricardop120 (6 Set 2019 às 21:06)

Boas 

Madrugada e manhã ventosas houve umas rajadas bem fortes. 
durante o dia o vento acalmou depois do meio da manhã. O céu esteve limpo. 
a mínima foi de 15.8ºC e maxima de 28.2ºC 

Actualmente sem alterações ma com o vento a ganhar forca de novo. 
Estão 24.6ºC e a humidade baixinha apenas 18%


----------



## ALBIMETEO (6 Set 2019 às 22:27)

Boas...já com vento de NNW ,com 23.7ºC.

Dados de hoje 15.4ºC / 30.4ºC .


----------



## Manmarlopes (7 Set 2019 às 07:58)

Bom dia, 9,1°C com céu limpo.

Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (7 Set 2019 às 10:20)

Boas...mais um dia para a secura total ,nunca mais chove ,com 20.4ºC e o vento continua .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (7 Set 2019 às 15:59)

Boas...tarde...mais quente ,com 29.5ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (7 Set 2019 às 18:28)

Boas ...sol ainda maluco ,com 30.1ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (7 Set 2019 às 20:45)

Boas...melhor ambiente na rua,algum vento e com 26.3ºC.


----------



## ricardop120 (7 Set 2019 às 21:51)

boas

dia de sol com vento moderado durante  a madrugada e até ao meio da manha. 
mínima de 14.7ºC e maxima de 28.7ºC 

Actualmente sem alterações sigo com 24.2ºC e 23% HR


----------



## Manmarlopes (7 Set 2019 às 22:14)

Boa noite, 17,3°C com máxima de 33,0°C, vento moderado durante a final da manhã e durante a tarde, por agora sem vento.

Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (7 Set 2019 às 22:19)

Boas...mais vento e com 25.0ºC.

Dados de hoje 14.8ºC / 30.9ºC .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (8 Set 2019 às 10:13)

Boas...mais um dia de secura total ,hoje vai aquecer mais ,nunca mais chove ,com 23.8ºC...hoje a noite foi menos fresca .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (8 Set 2019 às 13:11)

Boas ....já incomoda  o gajo lá de cima ....máxima prevista 33ºC ,com 29.0ºC...vai subindo .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (8 Set 2019 às 16:00)

Boas ...tarde...e hoje mais quente ,sol maluco ,por casa ainda bom ambiente devido hás noites ventosas e frescas ,lá fora 31.4ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (8 Set 2019 às 20:25)

Boas ...hoje com vento de WNW...muito melhor com brisa ,com 26.8ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (8 Set 2019 às 21:53)

Boas…brisa a correr ,com 24.6ºC.

Dados de hoje 18.5ºC / 32.1ºC .


----------



## Manmarlopes (8 Set 2019 às 22:10)

Boa noite, hoje tal como ontem calor durante o dia e mais fresco de madrugada,    17°C por agora, máxima de 33°C e mínima de 7,3°C.

Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## jonas_87 (8 Set 2019 às 22:15)

O vale de Ananda, Covilhã é mesmo brutal. 
Hoje mínima de 4,6 graus.
Estou tremendamente curioso com esta estação no próximo Outono Inverno... 

https://www.wunderground.com/dashboard/pws/IOURONDO2


----------



## ALBIMETEO (9 Set 2019 às 15:18)

Boas ...hoje mais fresco e a ficar ventoso ,nuvens altas ,nunca mais chove ,com 27.7ºC...muito bom para uma tarde de verão.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (9 Set 2019 às 18:07)

Boas...brisa continua a correr ,tarde nublada e mais aberto agora ,uma tarde de bom ambiente na rua ,com 24.2ºC...muito bom .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (9 Set 2019 às 19:45)

Boas...finalmente ao fim de 14 dias uma máxima abaixo dos trinta ,uma final de tarde cheia de frescura natural  ,com 20.6ºC e já não me lembro quando visse uma temperatura destas a esta hora...semanas .


----------



## magnusson73 (9 Set 2019 às 20:14)

Boa noite, Covilhã 21.8°c, últimas 3 noites mais frescas.
Neste momento com algumas nuvens altas

Temperaturas:
Na cidade 610 mt (auriol)
Atual 21.8°c
Min 16.7°c
Max 28.1°c 

Estação do aeródromo 482 mt (ipma)até às 19h com 26°c a essa hora .
Min horária 11.1°c às 7h
Max horária 29.1°c às 15h









Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## ricardop120 (9 Set 2019 às 21:17)

Boas
Dia de sol e mais fresco. Manha foi fresquinha. O vento esteve fraco ao meio da tarde. 
Minima de 11.6°C e máxima de 27.0°C 

Atualmente sem alterações com 15.9°C e 80% HR


----------



## ALBIMETEO (9 Set 2019 às 21:24)

Boas...boa frescura natural ,com 18.4ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (9 Set 2019 às 22:33)

Boas...hoje sim...vai refrescando ,com 17.0ºC...mínima do dia até ao momento .


----------



## Manmarlopes (10 Set 2019 às 06:59)

Bom dia, ao contrário de ontem hoje há alguma neblina matinal com 14,5°C, ontem máxima de 25,8°C e mínima de 6,8°C.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## magnusson73 (10 Set 2019 às 08:47)

Bom dia, Covilhã 14.8°c, com algumas nuvens altas e vento moderado bem fresco 
a pedir mais agasalho.   

Temperaturas:
Na cidade 610 mt (auriol)
Atual 14.8°c
Min 14.1°c
Max 17.5°c 

Estação do aeródromo 482 mt (ipma)até às 8h com 14.1°c a essa hora .
Min horária 13°c às 3h
Max horária 15.6°c às 6h





Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (10 Set 2019 às 10:04)

Boas...finalmente um dia verão fresco natural  ,bom ambiente na rua e já em casa ,nunca mais chove ,com 17.5ºC...muito bom  e nuvens altas.

Dados de ontem 15.9ºC / 29.1ºC.


----------



## magnusson73 (10 Set 2019 às 13:14)

Boas, Covilhã 20°c, o vento acalmou na última hora e agora com céu limpo.

Temperaturas:
Na cidade 610 mt (auriol)
Atual 20°c
Min 14.1°c
Max 20°c 

Estação do aeródromo 482 mt (ipma)até às 12h com 19.2°c a essa hora .
Min horária 13°c às 3h
Max horária 19.2°c às 12h
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (10 Set 2019 às 16:09)

Boas...dia maravilha pela zona ,menos cinco em casa e menos 10 na rua...estou como peixinho na agua ,foram semanas a levar com ar quente dia e de noite ...sossego ,com 24.6ºC e brisa a correr .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (10 Set 2019 às 18:26)

Boas...tudo bom por aqui ,só falta a ,com 24.1ºC...muito bom.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (10 Set 2019 às 20:47)

Boas...bom fresco presente ,brisa mais fraca ,com 19.7ºC.


----------



## ricardop120 (10 Set 2019 às 21:15)

Boas dia de sol e manha bem fresca ppr estes lados. 
O vento esteve fraco de tarde.
Minima de 12.3°C e máxima de 26.6°C 
Atualmente sem alterações com 17.6°C e 60%HR


----------



## ALBIMETEO (10 Set 2019 às 22:05)

Boas...vai refrescando,vento fraco,com 17.7ºC.

Dados de hoje 14.8ºC / 25.1ºC.


----------



## magnusson73 (11 Set 2019 às 08:54)

Bom dia, Covilhã 16.5°c, com algumas nuvens altas e vento moderado bem fresquinho. 
Ontem a máxima horária na estação do aeródromo foi de 23.3°c enquanto no auriol de casa apenas 21.5°c.

Temperaturas:
Na cidade 610 mt (auriol)
Atual 16.5°c
Min 15.2°c
Max 18°c 

Estação do aeródromo 482 mt (ipma)até às 8h com 15.7°c a essa hora .
Min horária 15.2°c às 7h
Max horária 17.7°c às 0h





Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (11 Set 2019 às 10:01)

Boas ...uma manhã cheia de frescura natural ,nunca mais chove ,com 20.0ºC e brisa a passar .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (11 Set 2019 às 12:46)

Boas sol e já maluco ,com 24.5ºC...não se está mal e a brisa a passar .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (11 Set 2019 às 15:22)

Boas ...ligeiramente mais quente ,com 27.4ºC e algum vento .


----------



## Cesar (11 Set 2019 às 17:32)

Os dias continuam com vento.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (11 Set 2019 às 19:06)

Boas ...ainda meio quente ,a começar algum vento,com 26.9ºC.


----------



## magnusson73 (11 Set 2019 às 20:19)

Boa noite, Covilhã 22.8°c, hoje um pouco mais quente que ontem, o céu esteve sempre praticamente limpo e vento moderado de NE com maior intensidade durante a manhã. 

Temperaturas:
Na cidade 610 mt (auriol)
Atual 22.8°c
Min 15.2°c
Max 23.8°c 

Estação do aeródromo 482 mt (ipma)até às 19h com 25.6°c a essa hora .
Min horária 15.2°c às 7h
Max horária 26.6°c às 18h

Imagens de fim de tarde para nascente e poente. 









Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## ricardop120 (11 Set 2019 às 20:57)

Boas 
Dia igual aos outros, sol e vento fraco a moderado duraste o dia. 
mínima de 11.3ºC e maxima de 27.5ºC

Actualmente sem alterações e com 23.8ºC e 23%


----------



## ALBIMETEO (11 Set 2019 às 21:11)

Boas...noite calma ,com 23.5ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (11 Set 2019 às 22:07)

Boas...vai descendo...hoje mais devagar ,com 22.4ºC.

Dados de hoje 15.1ºC / 28.2ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (12 Set 2019 às 13:12)

Boas...hoje mais quente ,vento quente e seco...sol já maluco ,nunca mais chove ,com 27.9ºC e céu limpo .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (12 Set 2019 às 15:25)

Boas...o previsto já mora por cá ...farto deste gajo ,com 30.1ºC e vento quente SSE.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (12 Set 2019 às 18:48)

Boas...ainda meio quente ,vento fraco e com 29.8ºC .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (12 Set 2019 às 20:59)

Boas...por aqui ainda em alta ,vento quente de SE,com 26.6ºC.


----------



## ricardop120 (12 Set 2019 às 21:02)

Boas. 
Madrugada de algum vento de leste. De resto o habitual. Ceu limpo hoje não houve vento de tarde. 
A minima de 17.4°C e máxima de 30.6°C 
Atualmente sem alterações e ainda com 28.1°C  e 22% HR


----------



## ALBIMETEO (12 Set 2019 às 22:28)

Boas...vento continua de SEE e ainda com 24.4ºC .

Dados de hoje 17.1ºC / 30.5ºC .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (13 Set 2019 às 11:00)

Boas...sol doentio...nem se pode encarar com o gajo ,abafado ,nunca mais chove ,com 26.4ºC e ar quente e seco .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (13 Set 2019 às 12:51)

Boas….nuvens altas e abafado ,com 27.8ºC e vento quente de SE.


----------



## rubenpires93 (13 Set 2019 às 16:39)

Por aqui céu muito nublado e com vento moderado e uns simpáticos 27°C mas diria uma sensação térmica inferior pelo vento e pelo aumento da humidade.


----------



## rubenpires93 (13 Set 2019 às 16:40)

Por aqui céu muito nublado e com vento moderado e uns simpáticos 27°C mas diria uma sensação térmica inferior pelo vento e pelo aumento da humidade.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (13 Set 2019 às 16:58)

Boa...já nublado e algum vento moderado de SE...muito melhor ambiente na rua ,com 25.5ºC....por aqui a noite foi tropical .


----------



## rubenpires93 (13 Set 2019 às 17:54)

Já pinga timidamente por Castelo Branco com o céu totalmente nublado. Temperatura em queda.


----------



## Cesar (13 Set 2019 às 17:59)

O céu tornou se encoberto ameaçar com chuva, o vento continua forte.


----------



## huguh (13 Set 2019 às 18:40)

muito abafado hoje, até o vento é quente
mesmo sem muitas vezes se ver o sol, o ar é muito quente


----------



## ALBIMETEO (13 Set 2019 às 18:50)

Boas...continua nublado e alguns pingos pelo meio ,vento continua de SE e mais fresco ,com 22.8ºC.


----------



## ricardop120 (13 Set 2019 às 21:07)

Boas
Dia de ceu limpo tornando-se nublado ao longo da tarde. O vento esteve fraco a moderado durante todo o dia.
A minima de 18.7°C e máxima de 32.5°C 

Atualmente ceu muito nublado vento fraco e com 26.3°C e 36% HR


----------



## ALBIMETEO (13 Set 2019 às 21:54)

Boas...menos vento e céu pouco nublado ,com 21.1ºC.


----------



## magnusson73 (14 Set 2019 às 08:33)

Bom dia, Covilhã 18.9°c, com alguma nebulosidade para a serra  e com vento fraco.

Temperaturas:
Na cidade 610 mt (auriol)
Atual 18.9°c
Min 17.3°c
Max 20.3°c 

Estação do aeródromo 482 mt (ipma)até às 7h com 14.5°c a essa hora .
Min horária 14.1°c às 6h
Max horária 19.5°c à 1h









Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (14 Set 2019 às 10:12)

Boas….mais um dia de secura total ,nunca mais chove ,céu limpo e com 23.1ºC.

Dados de ontem 20.2ºC / 29.3ºC .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (14 Set 2019 às 12:42)

Boas...sol doentio  e ar quente ,com 26.5ºC e já com nuvens .


----------



## Miguel96 (14 Set 2019 às 13:40)

Trovoada a surgir dentro de momentos





Enviado do meu COL-L29 através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (14 Set 2019 às 15:37)

Boas ...sol maluco ,vento continua de SE,algumas nuvens em volta ,com 27.1ºC.


----------



## Nickname (14 Set 2019 às 15:40)

Por aqui vai chuviscando.


----------



## dahon (14 Set 2019 às 15:44)

Nickname disse:


> Por aqui vai chuviscando.


Aqui chove bem com pingas grossas.

Edit: Agora è torrencial.


----------



## Nickname (14 Set 2019 às 15:47)

Chuva muito forte agora!

Já vai nos* 23.3ºC* a temperatura


----------



## dahon (14 Set 2019 às 15:51)

Já abrandou. Não houve grande vento e a temperatura parece não ter baixado muito.

Edit: A temperatura baixou 6°C dos 30 para os 24 mas o com o aumento da humanidade nem parece.


----------



## Manmarlopes (14 Set 2019 às 16:50)

Boa tarde, agradável e "surpreendido" com trovoada, 2,7mm em 10 minutos com 21,2°C
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## Bajorious (14 Set 2019 às 17:07)

Chegou em força






Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y625-U21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## magnusson73 (14 Set 2019 às 17:08)

Boa tarde, na Covilhã com 20°c começa a chover forte .
Já choveu entre 14h e as 15h mas não me apercebi pois andava às compras dentro de uma grande superfície,  acumulado desse período na estação do aeródromo de 5.2mm.





Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (14 Set 2019 às 17:11)

Boas...por aqui já anda muito escuro ,a vir da raia ,com 24.9ºC e algum vento.


----------



## magnusson73 (14 Set 2019 às 17:26)

Na Covilhã houve alguns minutos de chuva forte passando agora a chuviscos,  entretanto a temperatura a descer 2°c desde o meu último post, estando agotá nos 18°c.





Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## huguh (14 Set 2019 às 17:48)

vai chuviscando por aqui


----------



## ALBIMETEO (14 Set 2019 às 17:48)

Boas...só escuro e alguns pingos ,com 23.5ºC.


----------



## Nickname (14 Set 2019 às 18:14)

*21.7ºC*
Voltou a chuva forte, desta vez acompanhada de vento também ele muito agreste.


----------



## Nickname (14 Set 2019 às 18:18)

Chuva torrencial nos últimos minutos, acumulado subiu dos 2.2mm para os* 6.9mm* em 5 minutos.

Temperatura já nos *18ºC*


----------



## JCARL (14 Set 2019 às 18:19)

Já pinga em Vila Velha de Ródão, com um agradavel cheiro de terra molhada.


----------



## Mjhb (14 Set 2019 às 18:23)

Chuva forte e vento em rajadas a sul de Viseu


----------



## Nickname (14 Set 2019 às 18:23)

*17.6ºC*
Já está a acalmar, *7.5mm *acumulados.


----------



## dahon (14 Set 2019 às 18:43)

Este aguaceiro já veio com um downburst. A trovoada é que foi quase inexistente.


----------



## magnusson73 (14 Set 2019 às 19:01)

Boas, agora com 19°c, mais 2mm de precipitação na estação do aeródromo durante o último período de chuva.
Acumulado de 7.2mm que é também o valor deste mês. 






Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## AnDré (14 Set 2019 às 19:13)

Há cerca de meia hora, na Serra de Santa Helena, Tarouca.
As cortinas de chuva incidiram sobre a freguesia de Várzea da Serra.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (14 Set 2019 às 20:01)

Boas…tudo calmo ,só nublado e com 22.4ºC.


----------



## ClaudiaRM (14 Set 2019 às 20:11)

Por aqui ouvi dois trovões ao longe durante a tarde e dois curtos mas muito intensos períodos de chuva.


----------



## rubenpires93 (14 Set 2019 às 21:37)

Começou a chover de forma certinha agora mesmo em Castelo Branco.


----------



## ricardop120 (14 Set 2019 às 21:40)

Boas

Por estes lados nao dei conta de trovoada, também andava entretido nas bricolages. Apenas choveu normal. O vento esteve moderado durante a chuva
Mas ficou ameaçador para os ladoa de Mortágua. 
Atualmente céu nublado sem vento e com 21.2°C e 85%HR


----------



## ALBIMETEO (14 Set 2019 às 21:42)

Boas...de momento…aguaceiros ,com 21.5ºC.

Dados de hoje 17.9ºC / 27.7ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (15 Set 2019 às 10:24)

Boas ....sol e algumas nuvens a chegar ....aguaceiros durante a noite de pouca duração ,nunca mais chove com 22.3ºC e 1.0mm.


----------



## Serrano (15 Set 2019 às 10:39)

18°C no Sarzedo, com algumas nuvens no horizonte.


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (15 Set 2019 às 13:18)

Boas ...sol doentio ,nem se pode encarar com o gajo ,com 25.4ºC e algumas nuvens .


----------



## Manmarlopes (15 Set 2019 às 14:23)

Boa tarde, começa a instabilidade, 29,4°C
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (15 Set 2019 às 15:56)

Boas...tarde calma ,sol e nuvens e escuro em alguns sítios pela zona ,com 27.2ºC ...abafado e sol doentio .


----------



## rubenpires93 (15 Set 2019 às 18:17)

ALBIMETEO disse:


> Boas ...sol doentio ,nem se pode encarar com o gajo ,com 25.4ºC e algumas nuvens .


Por aqui céu nublado e tudo tranquilo. Sem aguaceiros e sem trovoada. Algo abafado mas bastante agradável o ambiente na rua.
Albimeteo ambos gostamos do tempo mais fresco e com mais humidade e chuva. Depois do Verão que é sempre complicado e doentio.. Não nos podemos queixar, o dia tem sido bem agradável.


----------



## magnusson73 (15 Set 2019 às 19:56)

Boa tarde, Covilhã 21.5°c, o ceu durante a manhã esteve pouco nublado , durante a tarde céu muito nublado com alguns aguaceiros com chuviscos esporádicos que não tiveram acumulação na estação do aeródromo. 

Temperaturas:
Na cidade 610 mt (auriol)
Atual 21.5°c
Min 15.9°c
Max 25.1°c 

Estação do aeródromo 482 mt (ipma)até às 18h com 24.4°c a essa hora .
Min horária 13.7°c às 8h
Max horária 26.2°c às 14h








Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (15 Set 2019 às 20:17)

Boas...tudo calmo,uma tarde sempre nublado e nem uma pinga ,meio nublado e 24.1ºC,vento fraco.


----------



## ricardop120 (15 Set 2019 às 20:43)

Boas

Dia de ceu limpo tornando-se nublado durante a tarde. A instabilidade andou para outras bandas... 
Atualmente ceu nublado sem vento e com 24.5°C e 60%HR


----------



## ALBIMETEO (15 Set 2019 às 21:38)

Boas...tudo calmo ,com 23.3ºC.

Dados de hoje 16.8ºC / 28.2ºC .


----------



## Manmarlopes (15 Set 2019 às 21:45)

Boa noite, a chuva acabou por não se mostrar, 20,4°C e sem uma brisa.

Fotos tiradas ao fim da tarde
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## Manmarlopes (16 Set 2019 às 06:57)

Bom dia, 14,5°C
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (16 Set 2019 às 11:54)

Boas...tempo abafado  e nublado ,noite tropical ,nunca mais chove ,com 26.0ºC .


----------



## Bajorious (16 Set 2019 às 13:00)

Boa tarde.
Hoje parece haver mais nublosidade convectiva (e mais calor) e por isso mais probabilidade de chuva e trovoada. Está a ficar bastante carregado para a serra, mais ainda do que na foto.
26.5°C





Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y625-U21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## magnusson73 (16 Set 2019 às 13:08)

Boa tarde, Covilhã 26.3°c, nuvens para oeste e norte e a temperatura a descer na última meia hora 0.8°c.

Temperaturas:
Na cidade 610 mt (auriol)
Atual 26.3°c
Min 17.8°c
Max 27.1°c 

Estação do aeródromo 482 mt (ipma)até às 12h com 24.4°c a essa hora .
Min horária 24.4°c às 12h
Max horária 15.6°c às 8h








Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## tomalino (16 Set 2019 às 14:09)

Bela chuvada em Moncorvo:






Quintal de casa dos meus pais ficou cheio de água:


----------



## Nickname (16 Set 2019 às 14:21)

*23.8ºC*, céu muito nublado.

Por aqui já chuviscou por uns minutos por voltas das 13h15, mas nada de especial.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (16 Set 2019 às 15:07)

Boas ...está um sol de ...quente ,sol e nuvens ,com 28.5ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## Nickname (16 Set 2019 às 15:13)

Vai caindo agora o primeiro grande aguaceiro do dia!


----------



## Bajorious (16 Set 2019 às 15:49)

Até agora tudo ao lado, a surgir nos flancos da serra e a seguir para N / NE.  
A zona de Viseu é que leva sempre uma boa rega..
27.5°C





Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y625-U21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## pedro303 (16 Set 2019 às 15:55)

Esta a chover bem aqui em viseu


----------



## Nickname (16 Set 2019 às 16:03)

*17.8ºC*
Uma hora de chuva ininterrupta, ora moderada ora forte.
*8.7mm* acumulados.

A zona de Orgens, a Oeste da cidade é que levou com a maior parte da precipitação, como dá para ver pelo radar.

35mm por lá, na última hora!!
https://www.wunderground.com/dashboard/pws/IVISEU9


----------



## ClaudiaRM (16 Set 2019 às 16:33)

Que bela chuvada.


----------



## Nickname (16 Set 2019 às 17:39)

*21.1ºC, *céu muito nublado com alguma abertas
*9mm *acumulados.


----------



## ClaudiaRM (16 Set 2019 às 17:48)

A senhora que ajuda cá em casa com as limpezas acabou de me ligar. Saiu daqui e foi trabalhar num prédio. Chegou lá e tinha um metro de água nas garagens, segundo ela.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (16 Set 2019 às 19:16)

Boas...mais uma tarde nublada e sem pinga ,muita nuvem ainda e vento fraco ,com 26.3ºC.


----------



## magnusson73 (16 Set 2019 às 20:08)

Boas , Covilhã 21.8°c, tarde e inicio de noite de céu muito nublado mas sem precipitação. 

Temperaturas:
Na cidade 610 mt (auriol)
Atual 21.8°c
Min 17.8°c
Max 27.1°c 

Estação do aeródromo 482 mt (ipma)até às 19h com 22.1°c a essa hora .
Min horária 15.6°c às 8h
Max horária 26.3°c às 16h


Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## AnDré (16 Set 2019 às 20:10)

Em Várzea da Serra também choveu com alguma intensidade.
11,8mm acumulados hoje.
A juntar as 2,8mm de Sábado, segue com 14,8mm este mês.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (16 Set 2019 às 21:27)

Boas...noite calma ...ainda com algumas nuvens ,com 22.7ºC.

Dados de hoje 20.0ºC / 28.5ºC.


----------



## Cesar (16 Set 2019 às 23:47)

O dia foi de sol mas por volta do meio dia trovejou e choveu alguma coisa.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (17 Set 2019 às 12:29)

Boas ...hoje mais na previsão...e já se nota ...sol maluco e quente ,nunca mais chove ,com 28.5ºC e céu mais limpo hoje.


----------



## Miguel96 (17 Set 2019 às 12:44)

Trovoada desde Guarda até arredores de Vilar Formoso. Em rápido desenvolvimento. Atenção às cheias repentinas






Enviado do meu COL-L29 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Miguel96 (17 Set 2019 às 12:46)

E começou, vai ser um dia interessante pelo interior norte e centro





Enviado do meu COL-L29 através do Tapatalk


----------



## magnusson73 (17 Set 2019 às 13:09)

Boa tarde, Covilhã 27.2°c, com céu muito nublado , a ver se ao contrário de ontem vamos ter hoje alguma agitação. 

Temperaturas:
Na cidade 610 mt (auriol)
Atual 27.2°c
Min 18.8°c
Max 27.2°c 

Estação do aeródromo 482 mt (ipma)até às 12h com 26.1°c a essa hora .
Min horária 16.1°c às 8h
Max horária 26.1°c às 12h
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## magnusson73 (17 Set 2019 às 13:26)

Nota-se o desenvolvimento para oeste , fotos às 13h06m , 13h14m e 13h23m.











Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## Miguel96 (17 Set 2019 às 14:18)

Grande festival elétrico entre Guarda e Vilar Formoso





Enviado do meu COL-L29 através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (17 Set 2019 às 15:05)

Boas...por aqui com ar de ,escuro a sul ,com 27.1ºC.


----------



## Pedro1993 (17 Set 2019 às 15:14)

Enquanto a chuva anda mais a norte, pelo ribatejo a tarde segue muito abafada.


----------



## MSantos (17 Set 2019 às 15:25)

Segundo o radar temos células com aspecto muito agressivo nos distritos de Viseu e Guarda. Algumas zonas devem estar sob forte trovoada.


----------



## Nickname (17 Set 2019 às 15:27)

Céu escuríssimo a Norte e a Este, parece estar agreste...


----------



## ClaudiaRM (17 Set 2019 às 15:38)

Por aqui está um calor abafado quase doentio na rua. Céu muito escuro e, de vez em quando, um roncar grave ao longe. Está ameaçador mas até agora, na prática, nada.


----------



## ferreira5 (17 Set 2019 às 15:44)

Boas, por Bragança muita convecção, alguns trovões e cortinas de precipitação a leste.


----------



## Nickname (17 Set 2019 às 15:51)

Por aqui já chove torrencialmente.
Grande tombo na temperatura, *18.8ºC
*
16:00
*17.7ºC*
Já abrandou, chuva moderada, 3/5km a Este está bem mais intenso*.
6mm *acumulados


----------



## Pedro1993 (17 Set 2019 às 15:54)

"#NowCasting#Trovoadas️#Granizo
Primeiras imagens de granizo de grande dimensão em #Moledo, Castro Daire, #Viseu.
Enviadas por João Manuel Carvalho."


----------



## Bajorious (17 Set 2019 às 16:39)

Boas. Mais do mesmo para hoje... 
Tudo a norte da serra..





Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y625-U21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Nickname (17 Set 2019 às 17:27)

*18.6ºC*
Mais um aguaceiro forte na última meia-hora, sem nenhum período verdadeiramente torrencial, acumulado subiu para os *10.8mm
*
Muita chuva na zona Norte da Serra do Caramulo.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (17 Set 2019 às 17:30)

Boas...as nuvens passaram e já está sol  e quente ,com 28.9ºC...continua a secura .


----------



## ct1gnd (17 Set 2019 às 17:33)

Bela rega. Menos de 1 hora rendeu 21 mm.


----------



## Miguel96 (17 Set 2019 às 17:45)

Situação complicada para o interior





Enviado do meu COL-L29 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Nickname (17 Set 2019 às 17:47)

*18.4ºC*
Vai caindo forte e certinha, *12.6mm*

Antigo ip5, parece ser na zona da Penoita
**


----------



## magnusson73 (17 Set 2019 às 18:24)

Está perto

Vão-se ouvindo alguns trovões 

.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## ClaudiaRM (17 Set 2019 às 18:47)

Metade de Viseu cidade está sem luz há um bom bocado!


----------



## Nickname (17 Set 2019 às 19:04)

ClaudiaRM disse:


> Metade de Viseu cidade está sem luz há um bom bocado!



Aqui não falhou ainda, mas sei que falhou na zona do prédio da Segurança Social


----------



## Bajorious (17 Set 2019 às 19:06)

Finalmente uma chuva mais consistente, embora não seja nada comparado com o que já caiu nos arredores..






Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y625-U21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## ricardop120 (17 Set 2019 às 19:10)

Boas

Por estes lados passou tudo ao lado. Esteve um dia abafado sem vento.
Tenho uma avaria na estação meteorológica nao me está dar dados. Acho k é algo na antena. Que transmite.
Mas devem estar uns 26°C
Trovoada sobre Oliveira do Hospital pelo k vejo pela janela


----------



## ClaudiaRM (17 Set 2019 às 19:13)

Nickname disse:


> Aqui não falhou ainda, mas sei que falhou na zona do prédio da Segurança Social



Ao pé da Santa Cristina, na Alexandre Lobo, havia. O café Vitória, o Chinês e o Millennium tinham. Do Rossio para a frente, nicles. Fui tentar meter o Euromilhões atrás da Câmara e não havia luz. Estava tudo à porta dos estabelecimentos. Por acaso perguntei se dava para jogar e disseram que sim. De resto, nem na Alberto Sampaio, nem na Miguel Bombarda nem na Infante D. Henrique havia. Continuo sem luz em casa. E tenho 36% de bateria. O drama, a tragédia, o horror.


----------



## ClaudiaRM (17 Set 2019 às 19:22)

E fez-se luz!


----------



## Nickname (17 Set 2019 às 20:14)

19ºC
Não choveu mais desde as 18h.

Máxima:* 28.8ºC*
Mínima:* 15ºC*

12.9mm hoje
29.4mm em Setembro
70.3mm desde 25 de Agosto

nada mau, tendo em conta que a média  de precipitação para os meses de Agosto+Setembro é de 75mm...


----------



## Pedro1993 (17 Set 2019 às 20:29)

"Vale Pereiro, #Mirandela. ️
Enviado por Fernando Miranda"




Tanta água, "desperdiçada", pois nem uma gota penetra no solo.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (17 Set 2019 às 21:59)

Boas...noite calma ,céu limpo e vento fraco ,com 22.1ºC.

Dados de hoje 19.7ºC / 29.4ºC .


----------



## belem (17 Set 2019 às 22:23)

Pedro1993 disse:


> "Vale Pereiro, #Mirandela. ️
> Enviado por Fernando Miranda"
> 
> 
> ...



Certamente que terá regado alguma coisa, não achas?


----------



## magnusson73 (17 Set 2019 às 22:26)

Boa noite,com 19.3°c na Covilhã onde a máxima foi de 28.5°c .
Foi uma tarde de muita nebulosidade , ainda se ouviram alguns trovões ao fim da tarde e caiu alguma chuva fraca na cidade entre as 19h e as 20h (na estação do aeródromo apenas 0.5mm de acumulado).


Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## Pedro1993 (17 Set 2019 às 22:28)

belem disse:


> Certamente que terá regado alguma coisa, não achas?



Claro não digo que não, mas as primeiras chuvas, normalmente para entrar no solo deveriam de ser fracas a moderadas, assim de enxurrada, acaba sempre por causar muitos problemas de erosão, e perdem o efeito desejado, mas claro que isso depois também depende de muitos factores, ali naquele olival, sem qualquer tipo de cobertura vegetal, ou restolho, vai tudo á frente da água a um grande velocidade, não dando tempo para se infiltrar.
Eu já tinha colocado a palavra entre aspas, para lhe poder dar outro sentido, de certa forma.


----------



## Dematos (18 Set 2019 às 02:03)

Fiz o percurso Viseu(11:30) - Bragança(17:45). Na zona de Celorico da Beira as poucas nuvens que havia algumas delgadas cresciam rapidamente em altura, adivinhando-se o rebentar de alguma trovoada; foi o que aconteceu pelas 13h/13:30, de Marialva via-se as células a deslocarem-se este/oeste vindas do norte da Guarda com atividade elétrica. Pelas 14h quase que chovia na Foz do Sabor com o céu nublado com as nuvens esbatidas do crescimento dessas celulas; via-se outra grande célula na zona de Mirandela e outra mais pequena em Alfandega da Fé. Pelas 16h passava por cima de Macedo de Cavaleiros outra que largou umas pingas, foi crescendo e largou uma grande quantidade de raios já mais a oeste; entretanto a sudoeste de Bragança outra ganhava grande dimensão começando também aí a trovejar e pelas 17:45 a chegar a Bragança chovia forte na serra da Nogueira, muito escuro, trovoada, apanhei apenas alguma chuva com pingos grossos, vi cair 1raio mesmo ao lado numa linha de média tensão e foi pingando ora fraco ora mais forte até pelas 19h. Fiquei com a ideia que na parte sul da cidade foi quase dilúvio na parte norte nem tanto!


----------



## baojoao (18 Set 2019 às 09:42)

Por aqui choveu bem ontem. 15mm. Também houve granizo grandinho(felizmente não tão grande como o das fotos que já aqui vi, em Moledo Castro Daire). Qunado caiu o granizo "grandinho" a trovoada estava algo longe, pelo que era previsível que onde estivesse próxima a coisa pudesse ser mais grave. A trovoada pareceu-me andar sempre algo distante, embora tenha havido um período que me pareceu mais próxima. Deu um belo espetáculo, com vários relâmpagos simultâneos.


----------



## Aristocrata (18 Set 2019 às 10:57)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Primeiras imagens de *granizo de grande dimensão* em #Moledo, Castro Daire, #Viseu.
> Enviadas por João Manuel Carvalho."


Imagino os estragos que tenha feito na zona...

Granizo de grande dimensão tecnicamente é *Saraiva* por ter dimensões superiores a 5 mm de diâmetro.
Ver aqui: https://pt.wikipedia.org/wiki/Granizo
E aqui: Guia de hidrometeoros MeteoPT


----------



## ALBIMETEO (18 Set 2019 às 14:39)

Boas ...mais um dia quente pela tarde ...hoje mais limpo ,só algumas nuvens a pintar o céu,sol já a ficar maluco ,nunca mais chove ,com 28.6ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## dahon (18 Set 2019 às 16:32)

Parece os trópicos....já se ouvem trovões ao longe a E de Viseu.


----------



## Miguel96 (18 Set 2019 às 16:37)

E começa a trovoada






Enviado do meu COL-L29 através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (18 Set 2019 às 17:15)

Boas ...hoje o ar está quente ,algumas nuvens ,com 29.7ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## dahon (18 Set 2019 às 17:49)

Bem, grande estouro, uma célula formar-se mesmo por cima. Já caem uma pingas grossas.

Edit: Aguaceiro moderado.


----------



## Nickname (18 Set 2019 às 18:11)

*22ºC*
15 minutos de chuva moderada a forte, e mais *4mm* acumulados, os primeiros do dia.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (18 Set 2019 às 19:55)

Boas..fim de tarde calma ...mais um dia de secura ,céu limpo e com 25.9ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (18 Set 2019 às 21:38)

Boas...ligeira brisa de WNW,com 23.4ºC...vai descendo .

Dados de hoje 17.6ºC / 30.0ºC .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (19 Set 2019 às 08:27)

Boas….manhã cheia de frescura natural ,nuvens altas ,nunca mais chove ,com 15.7ºC...dizem que hoje vai para os trinta .


----------



## Miguel96 (19 Set 2019 às 11:47)

Células em desenvolvimento a Norte de Bragança agora mesmo





Enviado do meu COL-L29 através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (19 Set 2019 às 15:03)

Boas...tarde...chega ,sol maluco e quente ...ar ,com 28.2ºC e nuvens altas.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (19 Set 2019 às 20:02)

Boas...bom ambiente na rua já a passar ,nuvens altas e uma ligeira brisa ,com 23.8ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (19 Set 2019 às 22:42)

Boas...céu pouco nublado e vento fraco,com 21.6ºC.

Dados de hoje 14.8ºC / 28.8ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (20 Set 2019 às 07:58)

Boas…manhã cheia de frescura natural ....nublado e vento fraco ,com 15.1ºC...muito bom...será  desta .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (20 Set 2019 às 12:17)

Boas...o sol vai aparecendo ....finalmente alguns dias de sossego na mente ,a perder força o gajo lá de cima ,com 23.0ºC...um mimo esta temperatura .


----------



## magnusson73 (20 Set 2019 às 13:05)

Boa tarde, Covilhã 23.9°c, manhã de céu muito nublado e vento fraco.

Temperaturas:
Na cidade 610 mt (auriol)
Atual 23.9°c
Min 18°c
Max 24.7°c 

Estação do aeródromo 482 mt (ipma)até às 12h com 22.2°c a essa hora .
Min horária 15.5°c às 7h
Max horária 22.2°c às 8h

Vista para poente e nascente.








Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (20 Set 2019 às 14:59)

Boas...tarde...ficou novamente nublado e já caíram alguns pingos ,mais fresco e com uma boa temperatura,com 22.6ºC....maravilha.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (20 Set 2019 às 15:26)

Já com aguaceiros que molham ,com 21.6ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (20 Set 2019 às 18:54)

Boas...parece vir por ai dias de bom tempo ...já não era tempo ,a chuva foi só de uma hora...aguaceiros ,céu mais limpo e com 21.5ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (20 Set 2019 às 21:06)

Boas...tudo calmo ,com 18.4ºC.

Dados de hoje 15.0ºC / 24.2ºC.


----------



## Cesar (20 Set 2019 às 22:35)

O dia foi de nuvens chegou a chover mas de resto continuou nublado.


----------



## Bajorious (21 Set 2019 às 02:29)

Boas.

17.8°C // 68%hr
Vai caindo uma morrinha..

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y625-U21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Manmarlopes (21 Set 2019 às 07:51)

Bom dia, por aqui acaba a rotina do tempo seco, alguma chuva 1,5mm com 18°C.

Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## magnusson73 (21 Set 2019 às 09:00)

Bom dia, Covilhã 15.6°c, vai chuviscando com 8.3mm de acumulado na estação do aeródromo.

Temperaturas:
Na cidade 610 mt (auriol)
Atual 15.6°c
Min 15.4°c
Max 18.1°c

Estação do aeródromo 482 mt (ipma)até às 8h com 15.3°c a essa hora .
Min horária 15.3°c às 8h
Max horária 16.8°c às 4h






Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## Mjhb (21 Set 2019 às 09:49)

Mas que maravilha de manhã! Chuva fraca a moderada, vento fraco e temperatura fresca. Já fazia falta este cheiro a outono à porta


----------



## ALBIMETEO (21 Set 2019 às 10:42)

Boas ....o que andava atrasado algumas semanas ...já presente ....toda a noite e continua ...para bem….era uma semana de chuva,com 17.5ºC e 5.0mm.


----------



## AnDré (21 Set 2019 às 12:08)

Chuva fraca nas certinha em Várzea da Serra.
1,4mm/h.

5,4mm acumulados hoje.
21,0mm acumulados este mês. Fraquinho, Fraquinho.


----------



## magnusson73 (21 Set 2019 às 14:58)

Boa tarde, Covilhã 18.2°c, vai chuviscando neste momento, o acumulado de hoje na estação do aeródromo é de 20.8mm graças principalmente a um período de chuva entre as 12h e as 13h que fez render nesse espaço 9mm.

Temperaturas:
Na cidade 610 mt (auriol)
Atual 18.2°c
Min 15.4°c
Max 19.1°c 

Estação do aeródromo 482 mt (ipma)até às 14h com 17.9°c a essa hora .
Min horária 15.3°c às 7h e às 8h
Max horária 17.9°c às 14h

Pelo radar parece que ainda vanos ter mais uma tarde bem molhada. 











Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## Dan (21 Set 2019 às 15:12)

Dia de chuva por aqui também. Já começam a aparecer as primeiras cores da próxima estação. 





17ºC e chuva por agora.

Uma brama molhada, para ser diferente da dos últimos 3 anos. Esta manhã.


----------



## AnDré (21 Set 2019 às 16:40)

Evento a beneficiar e bem as encostas sul da Serra da Estrela.
Penhas da Saude já com 30mm acumulados hoje, contra os 4,5mm das Penhas Douradas (IPMA). (4mm em Manteigas).

Várzea da Serra segue com 16,4mm. Com a chuva sempre a cair certinha.
Temperatura estagnada nos 14,7ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (21 Set 2019 às 16:53)

Boas….depois de alguma pausa na ...está novamente em marcha ,até ficou de noite ,com 20.2ºC e 10.0mm.


----------



## Nickname (21 Set 2019 às 17:25)

Dia verdadeiramente Outonal *
16.5ºC
18.2mm* acumulados


----------



## ALBIMETEO (21 Set 2019 às 18:55)

Boas...de momento calmo ...só nublado ,pelo radar parece vir mais a caminho,com 19.0ºC e 13.0mm.


----------



## rubenpires93 (21 Set 2019 às 19:47)

Volta a chover em Castelo Branco, ponta final do pós-frontal depois vai refrescar a noite.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (21 Set 2019 às 19:57)

Boas...chuva e algum vento,com 18.3ºC e 14.0mm.


----------



## Manmarlopes (21 Set 2019 às 19:58)

Boa tarde, neste momento chuva fraca, 10,5mm e 16,0°C.

Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## magnusson73 (21 Set 2019 às 22:23)

Boa noite, Covilhã 15.6°c, belo dia de outono com chuviscos,  chuva fraca e a espaços moderada.
Agora já com o céu a limpar e a temperatura a descer (0.6°c na última meia hora),belo acumulado hoje na estação do aeródromo até às 21h de 36.9mm.

Temperaturas:
Na cidade 610 mt (auriol)
Atual 15.6°c
Min 15.4°c
Max 19.1°c

Estação do aeródromo 482 mt (ipma)até às 21h com 16.7°c a essa hora .
Min horária 15.3°c às 7h e ás 8h
Max horária 18.4c às 15h






Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## João Pedro (21 Set 2019 às 22:29)

Dan disse:


> Uma brama molhada, para ser diferente da dos últimos 3 anos. Esta manhã.


Fantástico registo Dan!  A quantos metros estavas do "bichinho"?


----------



## ALBIMETEO (21 Set 2019 às 22:30)

Boas...por aqui já vão algumas horas de ...já está a ficar fraquinha ...boa rega de hoje ,com 16.9ºC e 17.0mm.


----------



## Nickname (22 Set 2019 às 03:26)

*12.3ºC*
Aqui choveu bem praticamente o dia todo, ora fraca ora moderada, parando apenas às 21h, acumulou *20.2mm*
Setembro vai em 54.1mm(95% da média mensal)

Extremos de ontem: *18.5ºC */ *13ºC*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (22 Set 2019 às 10:12)

Boas ....foi-se ...veio com visto para poucos dias ,o sol está a começar aparecer ,depois da neblina ,com 16.5ºC e vento fraco.

Dados de ontem 15.5ºC / 20.9ºC e 17.0mm.


----------



## Manmarlopes (22 Set 2019 às 10:52)

Bom dia, chuva fraca com 17,6°C e 1,5mm 

Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## Dan (22 Set 2019 às 11:29)

João Pedro disse:


> Fantástico registo Dan!  A quantos metros estavas do "bichinho"?



Uns 150-180m, por aí.


----------



## Dan (22 Set 2019 às 12:01)

Algumas nuvens e 16ºC por agora.

Esta manhã, com 12ºC de mínima.


----------



## magnusson73 (22 Set 2019 às 13:47)

Boa tarde, Covilhã 20.2°c, com céu muito nublado e vento fraco.

Temperaturas:
Na cidade 610 mt (auriol)
Atual 20.2°c
Min 11.5°c
Max 20.2°c 

Estação do aeródromo 482 mt (ipma)até às 12h com 17c a essa hora .
Min horária 10.2°c às 7h
Max horária 17°c às 12h

Acumulado de ontem de 38.3mm na estação do aeródromo , mensal de 46mm e anual 619.3mm.

De manhã caminhada pela encosta da Serra com muita humidade nos solos depois da chuva de ontem, o céu muito nublado e temperaturas entre os 12°c e 14°c (13.4°c no auriol no local mais elevado que passei a cerca de 1200mts.alt cerca das 10h30m)
Deixo algumas imagens:


























Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (22 Set 2019 às 19:12)

Boas...voltamos aos dias normais...final de tarde calma ,com 19.3ºC e mais para o limpo o céu .


----------



## ricardop120 (22 Set 2019 às 21:18)

Boas

Com a estação de volta a vida estao 16.4°C e 86%HR 
Dia foi de ceu nublado aprnas com chuva nno início da manhã.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (22 Set 2019 às 21:25)

Boas..ligeira brisa e com 16.8ºC...vai descendo .

Dados de hoje 13.5ºC / 21.9ºC.


----------



## Manmarlopes (23 Set 2019 às 06:58)

Bom dia, 10,0°C
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## magnusson73 (23 Set 2019 às 13:21)

Boa tarde, Covilhã 20°c, foi uma manhã bem fresquinha com céu praticamente limpo e vento fraco.

Temperaturas:
Na cidade 610 mt (auriol)
Atual 20°c
Min 11.7°c
Max 20°c 

Estação do aeródromo 482 mt (ipma)até às 12h com 18.5°c a essa hora .
Min horária 8.8°c às 7h
Max horária 18.5°c às 12h





Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (23 Set 2019 às 15:42)

Boas ...já houve algum fresquinho esta noite e madrugada ,bom ambiente na rua ,com 24.5ºC e algumas nuvens altas .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (23 Set 2019 às 19:23)

Boas...para o primeiro dia de Outono...não esteve mal o dia ,ligeira brisa e com 22.1ºC.


----------



## Manmarlopes (23 Set 2019 às 21:15)

Boa noite, 15,6°C com máxima de 25,5 e mínima de 9,9°C, céu sempre com nuvens altas.

Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (23 Set 2019 às 21:20)

Boas...tudo calmo ...ligeira brisa,com 19.6ºC.

Dados de hoje 11.9ºC / 25.1ºC.


----------



## Manmarlopes (24 Set 2019 às 07:21)

Bom dia, céu muito nublado com 14,9°C sem chuva.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## magnusson73 (24 Set 2019 às 08:32)

Bom dia , na Covilhã com 14.1°c , começa a ficar nublado. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (24 Set 2019 às 10:07)

Boas….manhã meia nublada ,com 17.3ºC...será que chove .


----------



## magnusson73 (24 Set 2019 às 13:04)

Boa tarde, Covilhã 21.8°c, com céu muito nublado e a chuviscar desde cerca do meio dia.

Temperaturas:
Na cidade 610 mt (auriol)
Atual 21.8°c
Min 13.2°c
Max 22.3°c 

Estação do aeródromo 482 mt (ipma)até às 12h com 19.3°c a essa hora .
Min horária 10.6°c às 7h
Max horária 19.3°c às 12h


Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (24 Set 2019 às 19:03)

Boas...depois de um dia nublado e sem chuva ,para o final da tarde céu mais limpo com boas abertas pela zona ,com 21.3ºC e alguma brisa .


----------



## ricardop120 (24 Set 2019 às 20:51)

boas

Por aqui amanheceu com chuva fraca e assim ficou ate ao meio dia. depois foi limpando ao longo da tarde. 
praticamente nao houve vento durante todo o dia. 
atualmente céu nublado vento fraquinho 8 kmh, 17.1ºC e 91% HR

mínima de 14.6ºC e maxima de 23.2ºC acumulou cerca de 1 mm de chuva


----------



## ALBIMETEO (24 Set 2019 às 21:22)

Boas...céu limpo e uma ligeira brisa ,com 18.4ºC.

Dados de hoje 12.3ºC / 23.1ºC.


----------



## Manmarlopes (24 Set 2019 às 22:27)

Boa noite, na parte da manhã morrinha até ao meio dia, 2,0mm, tarde com abertas, máxima de 23,2°C e mínima de 11,1°C. Por agora 15,2°C.

Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## Manmarlopes (25 Set 2019 às 07:07)

Bom dia, 13,1°C com muito nevoeiro, 0,2mm de precipitação oculta.

Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (25 Set 2019 às 08:22)

Boas...manhã limpa e vento fraco,com 13.5ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (25 Set 2019 às 12:45)

Boas ...voltamos aos dias limpos ...a partir de amanhã...a chegar-se há frente ,nunca mais chove ,hoje ainda com bons modos e vai nos 22.0ºC,ligeira brisa .


----------



## magnusson73 (25 Set 2019 às 13:05)

Boa tarde, Covilhã 20°c, está fresquinho à sombra com céu praticamente limpo e vento fraco.
Ontem chuviscou um pouco ao fim da manhã mas sem acumulação na estação do aeródromo. 

Temperaturas:
Na cidade 610 mt (auriol)
Atual 20°c
Min 12.7°c
Max 20.4°c 

Estação do aeródromo 482 mt (ipma)até às 12h com 19.5°c a essa hora .
Min horária 10.3°c às 8h
Max horária 19.5°c às 12h









Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (25 Set 2019 às 14:58)

Boas ...sol e já mais quente ...o gajo anda baixo ,com 24.7ºC e uma ligeira brisa.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (25 Set 2019 às 18:56)

Boas...tudo calmo...a terminar o dia com céu limpo e alguma brisa ,com 22.0ºC.


----------



## ricardop120 (25 Set 2019 às 21:09)

Boas

Por aqui o dia começou com frio e nevoeiro. Depois ceu pouco nublado.
Hoje não houve vento.
Atualmente sem alterações com 16.6°C e 88%HR. 

Minima de 10.8°C e máxima de 24.8°C


----------



## ALBIMETEO (25 Set 2019 às 21:25)

Boas...tudo calmo ,com 18.4ºC.

Dados de hoje 12.1ºC / 25.2ºC.


----------



## Manmarlopes (26 Set 2019 às 07:18)

Bom dia, nevoeiro a aparecer com céu quase limpo, 8,9°C.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (26 Set 2019 às 10:02)

Boas ....hoje mais ...hoje vêm com vontade para contar para a secura ,nunca mais chove ,com 21.2ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (26 Set 2019 às 15:18)

Boas….depois de meia dúzia de dias em descanso ...o gajo está de volta ...ainda não se cansou ,sol doentio...nem se pode encarar com o gajo ,com 27.9ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (26 Set 2019 às 19:17)

Boas...tarde ...com seguimento para os próximos dias e com mais intensidade de ,é só secura ,final de tarde calma ,com 25.2ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (26 Set 2019 às 21:26)

Boas...tudo calmo ,com 21.0ºC e ligeira brisa.

Dados de hoje 14.7ºC / 28.7ºC .


----------



## magnusson73 (27 Set 2019 às 08:43)

Bom dia , Covilhã 16.4°c,  céu praticamente limpo e vento praticamente nulo.

Temperaturas:
Na cidade 610 mt (auriol)
Atual 16.4°c
Min 14.6°c
Max 18.3°c 

Estação do aeródromo 482 mt (ipma)até às 8h com 9.2°c a essa hora .
Min horária 9.2°c às 8h
Max horária 16.2°c às 0h














Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## jonas_87 (27 Set 2019 às 09:12)

Vale de Ananda, Covilhã com mínima de 3,9 graus.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (27 Set 2019 às 09:55)

Boas...hoje ainda  mais ....mais um dia de secura ,nunca mais chove ,já vai nos 24.2ºC e sol doentio .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (27 Set 2019 às 14:58)

Boas ...o sol hoje dá pedra na cabeça ...não se pode encarar com o gajo ,com 29.5ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (27 Set 2019 às 17:51)

Boas...tarde  e continua ,com 27.9ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (27 Set 2019 às 19:16)

Boas….já com uma ligeira brisa a correr e mais fresca ,com 23.8ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (27 Set 2019 às 21:25)

Boas...tudo calmo ,com 20.6ºC.

Dados de hoje 14.2ºC / 29.8ºC .


----------



## joselamego (27 Set 2019 às 23:43)

Por Lamego 
13°C
Fotos do final de dia 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (28 Set 2019 às 10:02)

Boas ....mais um dia secura e ....nunca mais chove ,sol já doentio ,com 20.9ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## joselamego (28 Set 2019 às 11:55)

Manhã de nevoeiro 
Agora o sol aparecer 
17°C
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (28 Set 2019 às 12:06)

Boas….o gajo lá de cima já doentio ...farto deste gajo ,secura total ,com 25.4ºC .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (28 Set 2019 às 13:26)

Boas ....perigoso ao ataque ...não se pode com este gajo ,com 27.2ºC e só secura .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (28 Set 2019 às 14:34)

Boas...tarde ,com 27.9ºC e sol maluco .


----------



## Dan (28 Set 2019 às 15:02)

Os dias seguem agradáveis. Manhãs frescas e tardes de verão.

Por agora 22ºC com mínima de 7ºC. Noutras estações da cidade as mínimas entre 4ºC e 6ºC.

Esta manhã, perto de Rio de Onor.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (28 Set 2019 às 16:46)

Boas ...turra ainda ao ataque ,só ar quente e seco ,com 29.6ºC .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (28 Set 2019 às 19:51)

Boas...mais um dia a contar para a seca total ...não se vê melhoras ,com 24.2ºC.


----------



## Manmarlopes (28 Set 2019 às 20:59)

Boa noite, manhã de nevoeiro, tarde com calor, mínima de 9,3°C e máxima de 28,2°C.

Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (28 Set 2019 às 21:46)

Boas...por aqui ainda com ar de verão ,noite tropical ,com 22.3ºC e brisa fraca.

Dados de hoje 14.2ºC / 29.8ºC .


----------



## Cesar (29 Set 2019 às 00:17)

O dia foi de sol e tempo quentinho.


----------



## Manmarlopes (29 Set 2019 às 08:11)

Bom dia, mais uma manhã com nevoeiro, 10,9°C
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (29 Set 2019 às 10:20)

Boas ....mais um dia que será quente e seco ....nunca mais me vejo livre deste gajo ...nunca mais chove ,com 22.2ºC e o sol já doentio .


----------



## Manmarlopes (29 Set 2019 às 12:23)

Boas, o nevoeiro já dissipou, 18,2°C


----------



## ALBIMETEO (29 Set 2019 às 14:31)

Boas ....sol doentio  e quente ,não se pode com o gajo ,com 28.7ºC .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (29 Set 2019 às 20:22)

Boas ....mais um dia secura ,tarde bem  e sol maluco ,melhor ambiente e brisa fraca,com 23.7ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (29 Set 2019 às 22:12)

Boas...ligeira brisa e com 21.9ºC.

Dados de hoje 12.4ºC / 30.8ºC .


----------



## Manmarlopes (30 Set 2019 às 06:25)

Bom dia, 10,3°C com céu limpo.

Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (30 Set 2019 às 16:12)

Boas...acabar este mês ainda em sofrimento ...com tempo doentio  e ,as estações do ano...já não batem certo com o calendário,cada vez pior,ano para ano,nos anos 70/80 e 90,nesta altura do campeonato,já era para levar-mos com alguns dias de chuva e tempo fresco ,a contar na segunda quinzena ,com 30.6ºC e sol doentio e ar seco.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (30 Set 2019 às 19:12)

Boas….mais um tarde ,amanhã parece haver algumas nuvens e tempo mais fresco ,com 26.8ºC  e vento fraco.


----------



## Manmarlopes (30 Set 2019 às 19:50)

Boa noite, tarde quente com 29,5°C de máxima, nuvens ao início da noite, 20,5°C atual.

Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (30 Set 2019 às 21:57)

Boas...tudo calmo,ligeira brisa,com 21.4ºC.

Dados de hoje 17.1ºC / 30.7ºC .

De no mês 18.0mm.


----------

